# Here they come.



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

If this forcast holds the birds will kick it into high gear this week. They should push into SD sometime around Friday.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well lets hope that the 3 feet of ice that is on the lakes across SD and ND melts fast. Since there is no sheet water, they wont be going any further north until they have water to roost on. and lets hope that the forcast holds, thos weather men cant get a forcast right it there life depended on it!! This weather can really piss a snow goose hunter off.


----------

